# I Really Suck



## randyjaco (May 22, 2019)

I keep hearing from folks that there aren't any machines out there at reasonable prices. I am able to find them a couple of times a year. You just have to look and respond quickly. I have given leads to dozens of people, only to hear later that the item was sold or they haven't called yet 
Good deals on Craigslist last from 1-4 hours! Case in point:
This morning I was perusing CL and found a Craftsman metal lathe for sale for $500 at a consignment shop. Hey, that's not a bad price; maybe he'll take $400? I have time to make it there when it opens. So I hop on my motorcycle and head into Houston, about 40 miles away. I arrive there just as the store is opening. On no! There's a guy already giving the lathe a detailed look over. The counter lady asks if she can help me. I told her that I was interested in the lathe. She tells me "Great, everything is half off today". Now, what do I do? My response was " I will take it". The guy looking at the lathe was dumbfounded. I just smiled and handed the lady my credit card.
I told her that I would have to go back to the house and get my truck and trailer. She that would be fine and by that time she would have help to load it. A couple of hours later I am back and for the first time am looking over my purchase. Wow! I have a 40-year-old lathe still on its shipping pallet with motor, tooling, etc still in their original boxes. There are still spots of Cosmoline on the ways! THIS LATHE HAS NEVER BEEN USED!
Yeah, there is lots of surface rust to clean up and it will have to be repainted, but I can easily handle all that needs to be done. So, I have a new Summer project

Randy


----------



## pontiac428 (May 22, 2019)

Great score on half price day!  Very cool!


----------



## Moderatemixed (May 22, 2019)

Game,set, match.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (May 22, 2019)

Nice grab. and


----------



## mikey (May 22, 2019)

Awesome find - a new lathe at half of a ridiculous price. Congrats!


----------



## ttabbal (May 22, 2019)

You suck more than my shop vac... I should be using you to clean up the shop! 

Congrats on the theft, I mean, purchase!


----------



## tweinke (May 22, 2019)

Wow!!!


----------



## thomas s (May 22, 2019)

Congrats randy.


----------



## markba633csi (May 22, 2019)

You Blow! (opposite of suck, and reserved for the suckiest of suckers) 
Mark


----------



## westerner (May 22, 2019)

And THAT, friends and neighbors, is how Craiglist is done! Cash in hand, knowledge of the subject matter, a regular schedule of checking in,  and a willingness to go for a ride! Well done, sir!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 22, 2019)

sweet find!!!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 23, 2019)

Now that scoop there, was just slicker than eel snot. From one thrifty iron acquirer to another, a very humble tip of my hat. Cheers, Mike


----------



## wa5cab (May 23, 2019)

What is the serial number?  And where did the machine come from?


----------



## vtcnc (May 23, 2019)

I recently bought one of those craftsman five gallon bucket vacuums and was very impressed by its suck-ability. You sir, surpassed that level by a mile.

Nice score!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bama7 (May 23, 2019)

I thought it was impossible to create a total vacuum, but apparently that is no longer true. Very nice.


----------



## HarryJM (May 23, 2019)

Persistence is the "word of the day" for lathe hunting!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 23, 2019)

Make sure you go to church and repent for that one...


----------



## larry4406 (May 23, 2019)

Good score.


----------



## randyjaco (May 23, 2019)

According to the counter lady, The owner was a widow who said that it had been sitting in her garage "forever". Yeah, about 40 years.

Actually, the most gratifying part of the deal was that, that was the exact same model and era of the lathe I learned on way back in the Seventies. Brings on a lot of good and bad memories.
Randy


----------



## Z2V (May 24, 2019)

Randy, great score. Be sure to show her off after you get her all cleaned up.


----------



## wa5cab (May 24, 2019)

OK.  Thanks.  That was certainly a good deal.  Where was the shop?  I take it that you also took advantage of the half price?   

The serial number dates it to approximately 1974.  So mine is still the highest known serial number.  When you get a chance, confirm that it still has steel gibs in the compound and cross slide.


----------

